# مرفق برنامج جي كود .. يرجى ابداء الملاحظات



## frindly heart (24 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بالمفرقات برنامج جي كود بلغة الفانوك مشغل فعلى على ماكينة مخرطة راسية

ولكني لاحظت ان البرنامج كله مكون من G0 and G1 


ومفيش اي استخام لباقي الاوامر مثل

G70 ,71 ,G90,91 G42 G18,19,20 G94,95

وهكذا .. فسؤال لاهل الخبرة هل ماندرسة نظريا يختلف عن البرامج الفعلية أم ماذا 

ارجو التوضيح ... وجزاكم الله خيرا
​​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الفاضل يمكنك استخدام الأمرين الذين ذكرتهما فقط في برنامجك ولكن سيكون حجم البرنامج كبير جدا لأنك تحتاج في هذه الحالة إلى تقسيم مسار الماكينه إلى قطع صغيرة جدا وتقوم بعمل سطر او بلوك منفصل لكل قطعة من مسار القطع أما استخدام باقي الأوامر التي ذكرتها يختصر لك في حجم البرنامج وخطواته اختصارا كبيرا 

ولا يوجد اختلاف بين ما ندرسه وما نعمل به فعلا ولكن يعتمد على مدى حرفية واتقان من يقوم بوضع البرنامج وتمكنه من كافة الأوامر الخاصة بتشغيل السي ان سي

فكلما كان متمكنا استطاع استخدام أوامر اكثر حرفية وبراعة ومختصرة جدا في نفس الوقت تقوم بنفس ما يقوم به برنامج ضخم

هذا كل ما في الأمر ولعلي اكون استطعت بحول من الله وتوفيقه ان اوصل لك الفكره

وللتوضيح اكثر

تخيل دائرة قطرها مترين مثلا

تريد ان ترسم محيطها الخارجي على ما كينتك يمكن ان تقسم هذا المحيط الى قطع مستقيمه يطول 2مم او 1مم وتقوم بعمل سطر في البرنامج لكل قطعه من هذه القطع 

بينما باستخدام الامر g2 او g3

فيمكنك رسم الدائرة بالكامل بكتابة سطر واحد يحتوي احد الامرين متبوع بالمتغيران i ,j


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 يوليو 2011)

بعد مراجعة البرنامج وجدت انه قد استخدم فيه مجموعه من الاوامر غير التي ذكر هناك اوامر مثل

g28
g99
g38


مجموعه كبيره من الاوامر ولا اعلم لماذا السؤال الذي طرحته في الحقيقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (24 يوليو 2011)

الأخ الفاضل
هناك فرق بين برنامج الجي كود الذي يتولى برنامج الكام كتابته , وبين البرنامج الذي تتولى أنت كتابته.
بمعنى آخر:
برنامج الكام يقوم بتقسيم القطعةإلى أجزاء صغيرة جداً وفقاً للـ resolution التي تحددها أنت في البرنامج , وبالتالي فيتحرك في مسافات صغيرة من خلال تلك الريزوليوشن.

أما أنت فتنظر للبرنامج نظرة ككل , فالدائرة على سبيل المثال - كما ذكر أخي طارق بلال - لا تراها قطع صغيرة وإنما دائرة كاملة , وبالتالي فتكتب كود المسار الدائري.

وبالتالي فتأييداً لكلام اخي طارق البرنامج الذي تستعمل فيه الأوامر كلها يكون أقصر وأدق.

كما أنه أرجو ملاحظة أن معظم الأوامر متعلقة بشكل المسار ما إذا كان دائري منتظم أو نصف دائري أو قوس معلوم الزاوية . ولكن معظم الرسومات تكون عادة غير منتظمة بحيث يقوم برنامج الكام بتقسيمها إلى خطوط
ومسارات صغيرة جداً.

ولكن هناك أوامر لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها مثل أوامر الأوفست والريفيرانس مثل بعض التي عثر عليها طارق بلال


----------



## frindly heart (25 يوليو 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> بعد مراجعة البرنامج وجدت انه قد استخدم فيه مجموعه من الاوامر غير التي ذكر هناك اوامر مثل
> 
> g28
> g99
> ...



اخي طارق اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على الرد وكنت اقصد بسؤالي عدم استخدام ماذكرته من اوامر بالمشاركة

فمثلا لم يحدد في البرنامج المقياس بالبوصة ولا بالمليمتر أو التغذية .. Fedd/minute
or feed /revelution

وهكذا .. هذا مااستفسر عنه وجزيت خيرا


----------



## frindly heart (25 يوليو 2011)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> الأخ الفاضل
> هناك فرق بين برنامج الجي كود الذي يتولى برنامج الكام كتابته , وبين البرنامج الذي تتولى أنت كتابته.
> بمعنى آخر:
> برنامج الكام يقوم بتقسيم القطعةإلى أجزاء صغيرة جداً وفقاً للـ resolution التي تحددها أنت في البرنامج , وبالتالي فيتحرك في مسافات صغيرة من خلال تلك الريزوليوشن.
> ...



اخي سيف الله جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح

ولكن لي سؤال محيرني .. كيف استطيع عمل البرنامج على برامج الكاد أو باي شيئ تنصحني بتعلمة وهل اي قطعه ممكن برمجتها بواسطة برنامج الكاد ام هناك حد للبرنامج

علما باني ارسم ببرنامج كاتيا .. وياريت لو تستفيض في هذا الموضوع فهو مهم لي جدا

وادعوا الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم لا يمكن ان يكتب برنامج جي كود بدون تحديد معدل التغذيه المسمى الفيد ريت مع اوامر الجيكود مثل g1

ومن الذي قال لك انه لا يوجد هذا الشيء في برنامجك الذي ارفقته 

أرجوك أخي اقرأ البرنامج جيدا وبدقه قبل ان تقوم بطرح سؤال حتى تستثمر وقتك في شيء مفيد وحتى لا تضيع وقت زملائك

هذا هو السطر الثامن من برنامجك

g1x212f.25

لاحظ معي حرف الإف وبعده معدل التغذيه

ويتضح من الرقم ان الماكينه تعمل في وضع البوصه وليس الميلليمتر

وبما ان نظام التغذيه بالميلليمتر او البوصه وهما الأمرين G20 ,G21 

هما من الاوامر المستقره أو الوضعية واسمهم باللغه الانجليزيه modal يعني لا يتم تبديلهم إلا بأمر خارجي عن طريق البرنامج فلا حاجه لوجودهما مع كل ملف مالم يكن هناك حاجه للانتقال لوضع مختلف من نظام القياس


----------



## frindly heart (25 يوليو 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي الكريم لا يمكن ان يكتب برنامج جي كود بدون تحديد معدل التغذيه المسمى الفيد ريت مع اوامر الجيكود مثل g1
> 
> ...



اخي الكريم لا ادري ماهي سبب الحدة في كلامك وثق اني عندما سألت فاكيد محتاج الاجابة 

حتى لو السؤال تافه بالنسبة لذوي الخبرة فهو مهم للمبتدئين .. واجاباتك بالفعل افادتني

والبنسبة للفيد ريت اعلم انها موجودة في البرنامج ولكني سألت على شيئ اخر وهو

عدم وجود كود 

g95 ,g94

هذا ماقصدتة .. وفهمت من اجابة حضرتك الاخيرة انها لاداعي لكتابتها اذا كنت لا تحتاج تغيرها من البرنامج السابق

وعذرا لو كنت ضيعت وقت حضرتك

وجزيت خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يوليو 2011)

أخ friendly heart
الأخ طارق بلال يقصد أنك عليك دراسة البرنامج جيدا أولا قبل أن تطرح سؤال
فعلى هذا الملتقى من الممكن أن نتعب "من أجلك" ولكن ليس "بدلا منك"
ولا أظن أنه كان يقصد أن يحتد عليك، ولكن واضح من أسلوبه أنه يريدك أن تكون منتبها للتفاصيل

أما بالنسبة لأسئلتك، فأنا نظرت نظرة سريعة في البرنامج
وكما قال الأخ طارق، بعض الأوامر تكون modal وهذه الأوامر لا تحتاج لكتابتها كل مرة في كل سطر، ومنها معدل التغذية F، واختيار المستوى G17 و G18 و G19، وغيرهم

وبعض هذه الأوامر يكون لها قيم افتراضية default values في الكنترول، بحيث لا يشترط إدخال قيم لها، ولكن لو لم يتم إدخال قيم لها في البرنامج، يفترض الكنترول قيم مسبقة افتراضية لها، وينفذ البرنامج على أساسها

والتعامل مع هذه القيم الافتراضية أظن أنه يختلف من كنترول لآخر، فربما تجد زيمنس غير فانوك غير هايدنهاين والله أعلم
لذا لو تتعامل مع ماكينة معينة حاول أن تعرف مقدمة عن الكنترول الخاص بها


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 يوليو 2011)

أخي الفاضل لا أدري من أين شعرت بان هناك حدة في كلامي 

اهلا وسهلا بك في اي وقت وفقك الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للأخ زملكاوي على التوضيح جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## frindly heart (25 يوليو 2011)

على العموم جزاكم الله خيرا على التوضيح واعتذر للجميع


----------

